# MotorBike Help 33?



## Balloontyre (Jan 19, 2012)

Seams to me I'm going to end up buying one of these.  damn...it

Any help with what is correct other than grips and pedals please. 
The tires read "goodyear 26 x 1.375"  Nice model C rear. All patina looks very consistant on frame and fork

Thank You


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks correct, but I'm not a Schwinn guy....I'll take it if you don't want it...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 19, 2012)

*Wheelset*

The wheelset is what confused me. Are these the standard 26 that came on the B 1 1/2?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2012)

Im no expert, but I believe the rims should be 28". The rims have a newer look. The pedals look suspect as well. Otherwise, beautiful bike!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 19, 2012)

*It is 28" a frame.....*

Good start, some 28" wheels, a few other things...........................

You've gone over the edge, admit it.....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 19, 2012)

*The edge is nearing*

If this was an Elgin I would step off the edge


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, welcome to the darkside Balloontyre!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great bike!! I agree the pedals look a bit newer than the rest of the bike and the rims must have been changed out at some time to get away from the 28x1-1/2" singletube tires. Rim and tire switches were and still are fairly common. If the hubs are correct I believe the N.D. model "C" came out around 1927 and the model "D" around 1934. From the looks of your bike I would say early 30's for sure because it looks to have mostly chrome plating instead of nickle plating and chrome plating from what I under stand was not used much before the 1930's due to the fact that the process of chrome plating for factory production was not patented until 1927. This information also helps explain why there seems to be a mix of nickle plated and chrome plated model "C" and "D" hubs.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 19, 2012)

*I'm going to have to agree...*

The gaps between the tires & fenders are just a tad too big to house 26" tires...should be 28s.

I have a '32 Hawthorne Flyer that has the same size 26" tires as this one does but the gaps arent as big, so I know my bike came w/ 26s...plus I tried a 28" tire & it didnt fit.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 20, 2012)

*Darkside is calling*



schwinndoggy said:


> lol, welcome to the darkside Balloontyre!




Shwinndoggy, the chase is the thrill... more more more, only sniper shots though. This bike is focusing well in the crosshairs.

This image is as close as I can find to identify the bike, 1 1/2E Motorbike.
It looks to me the handlebars were updated somewhere along the way, the chrome is much better than the neck, and there are some marks where the battery can once was mounted. I found a brochure mentioning "regular tire" I assume is the 28" but in fine print in tire description it reads 26" probably a typo, another brochure shows bike equiped with balloon tires. 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1933_07.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1933_04.html

The bike would excite me more if it it were an original ballooner setup. Is there some thing on the frame to measure or fender blocks that would be present to identify clearly what wheelset would have been factory?

Thanks Everyone


----------



## meteor (Jan 20, 2012)

Regular tires means non-balloon. So that could be 26" or 28". Height of frame meas. is I think top of seat post tube to BB. Compare that to brochure.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 20, 2012)

I meant to add in my previous post that Schwinn cranks usually have a date code on them. So if you pull the crank that might help narrow it down. Now if 33 or earlier it should most certainly should be 28" wheels. Some of the 34 and newer bikes still used a 28" frame with a 26" fork and rear fender spacers to accommodate the new 26" balloon tires.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 20, 2012)

*Chainring*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Great bike!! I agree the pedals look a bit newer than the rest of the bike and the rims must have been changed out at some time to get away from the 28x1-1/2" singletube tires. Rim and tire switches were and still are fairly common. If the hubs are correct I believe the N.D. model "C" came out around 1927 and the model "D" around 1934. From the looks of your bike I would say early 30's for sure because it looks to have mostly chrome plating instead of nickle plating and chrome plating from what I under stand was not used much before the 1930's due to the fact that the process of chrome plating for factory production was not patented until 1927. This information also helps explain why there seems to be a mix of nickle plated and chrome plated model "C" and "D" hubs.




Thanks rustypoke66 for the help, is the chainring style on this bike even earlier than the 30's??? pre '27 maybe. The model c may not be original since the wheels aren't. No spacers for the fenders, I'm thinking she's an earlier 28" motor bike. 
Thanks,
Ivo


----------



## meteor (Jan 20, 2012)

*model c*

The hub was probably taken out of the original 28" wheel and laced into the later 26". I have a 28" bike that had the same setup. A model C laced into a 26" lightweight wheel with 1.375" tire. I'm looking for the right rim to put the C into.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 20, 2012)

meteor said:


> The hub was probably taken out of the original 28" wheel and laced into the later 26". I have a 28" bike that had the same setup. A model C laced into a 26" lightweight wheel with 1.375" tire. I'm looking for the right rim to put the C into.




I agree. What kind of rim are you looking for?


----------



## meteor (Jan 20, 2012)

*rusty*

Thanks for asking. I'm actually looking for the "wrong" rim. I have a lobdell all wood front 1.25 width all ready to go. I have vittoria 32mm tubular tires. I want a match for the rear. My bike is a 1933 camelback so I'm pretty  sure it would have had 1.50 clad/wood.  But as I said I'm going to try the wood with 1.25 front and back.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 24, 2012)

*To B or not to B*

Can someone please post the correct way to measure this frame.  My research is leading me to believe that the bike is 1933, 26" non ballooner #1 1/2E, short neck slant tank.

Brochures mention 2 different frame sizes (16x18 or 16x20) for the 1/2E depending on model.


Thanks All


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 5, 2012)

*Still a Mystery Model*

Thanks to everyones input thus far
Hoofhearted,dude you rock.  

I committed fell of the edge aaahhhhhhh... and bought the bike, very cool.  

So here is some addtional data:

The bike has all the details listed in the earlier link post#10 of the # 1 1/2E regular tire 26" non ballooner.
 I've never seen a 26" non balloner and the distance that would remain between the fenders and tires even if 26x 1 1/2 were put on would be large. So this creates some questions in  my mind to what model this is.


The frame measures 18" from center of crank to top of seat post, Headtube 3 7/16" with cups removed, from center front axle to just under the fender is 14"

Number 515815 is stamped on BB, the crank is AS 34 stamped. Head construction is lugged to top cross tube and down tube, measures 3 7/16" cups removed. Fork truss rods are NOT integrated to fork end,

It's been suggested to me that the bike is a slant tank non ballooner 26" motorbike, the gap between the tires and rims seems to large to me. Matbe the fenders didn't get dropped or have spacers on this particular model, like the B10E bike I've seen there fenders are tighter to the wheels than this bike could ever be.

It's also been suggested to me the bike is a 28" wheel motor bike. It's my understanding Schwinn stopped 28" wheeled bikes in 1932.

Please ask if any other detail is needed to pinpoint the bike,
Thanks All


----------



## meteor (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi again Balloontyre. One way or the other it is a 28" wheel bike. Are the rims/tires glue-on or clincher?  Schwinn did make 28" until 1935-36 as option. I'm guessing the rims are 26" clincher from the 1940s. Even in the off/odd chance it was sold with 26" rims they clearly do not look right. If you had a pair of 28" to put on you'd see the difference. I would be curious to know if a pair of 26" Balloon tire rims/tires would fit widthwise.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 6, 2012)

meteor said:


> Hi again Balloontyre. One way or the other it is a 28" wheel bike. Are the rims/tires glue-on or clincher?  Schwinn did make 28" until 1935-36 as option. I'm guessing the rims are 26" clincher from the 1940s. Even in the off/odd chance it was sold with 26" rims they clearly do not look right. If you had a pair of 28" to put on you'd see the difference. I would be curious to know if a pair of 26" Balloon tire rims/tires would fit widthwise.




Hello Meteor,
Your right the rims are 26" clincher of some variety, I did try a balloon tire in the front... not enough room. At first (not anymore)I thought this was a non ballooner 26" motor bike. I'm pretty confident this is a 28" bike. I have 2 sources dating the serial number to 1933, and the crank reading '34 it's likely a late 33 run.
The confusing part is not seeing a motorbike like this in Schwinn catalogs, and the lug head tube construction sorta puzzled me.
I have a late 20's Schwinn 28" and the frames are identical in measurement, just some variation in the headtube construction and the fork truss.

So what is the model of this bike called??

Thanks


----------



## elginkid (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd guess it's a Model 10.  If you look at the lineup, the 9 is the non tank version, and the 10 E (or Equipped version) has the tank, horn, light and power source.  Take away the horn and light, and you'd have a 10, non equipped.  I'm not sure if that's how their nomenclature works, but it makes sense.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2012)

Ivo, here's the chain wheel in this pic. I'll get a close-up when I get the bike dug out. Plating is pretty good as I remember.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 11, 2012)

*Model # 10 E*

The attached are retailer catalog clips from 1936 & 1930. All are refferencing Schwinn nomenclature.

The Masback "flyer bicycles" show 28" wheels still as an option. I wonder if the Schwinn catalog for 36 show 28"?
I'm guessing '36 was likely the last year for 28's. 

Tinley's site for 33 Schwinn Model #10 E show's 2 frame sizes available. I've been schooled on the correct measurement of these frames, based on the measurements and features of the bike I have, and comparing to the refferences, I'm thinking this Excelsior is a 28" wheel Model #10E 1933/34. 

This was a fun research project, now the real project... It'll wait a while.

Dutton Catalog, Masback Catalog Clips are 1936, and Buhl Sons is a 1930 catalog


----------

